# Nightstand with hidden gun compartment - Need Help with Latch



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Recently my dad asked me to make him a floating nightstand (12"x10"), in which the top would slide forward, away from the wall, and have a hidden compartment for a pistol to hide in. Sure, sounds easy I say. Then he says he wants a push-button style latch so the grandkids don't see how to open it. I offered him the magnetic latch system like Tot-Lok, but he prefers a push button so that he doesn't have to worry about a key in the case of an emergency.

So… I've browsed all over and still haven't found a solution that works. I have a fall-back solution in an RV cabinet latch, it sits almost flush when locked,then pops up when you unlatch it. The issue here is that it is far from inconspicuous being a 1" chrome circle. Plus I'd have to do quite a but of modification on the nightstand or the latch due to it being very shallow latch system not meant for this application.

I'm trying to figure out a way to hide the latch into the design. Maybe disguise it as exposed dowel joinery on the sides of the table, add several fake dowels to make it blend in. I think it's possible to do it this way, but I've never designed a latch system before, and I'm trying to consider all the possible issues like making sure it's able to go back into place when you shut the drawer (i.e. spring loaded return). I've got the table already built and ready to go, simple 3 sided top, over a 4 sided square bottom, with ball bearing drawer slides to open and close it.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe you could put that *1" chrome circle * latch on the bottom of the floating shelf. If it's only nightstand height, no one should see it unless then know it's under there


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Maybe you could put that *1" chrome circle * latch on the bottom of the floating shelf. If it s only nightstand height, no one should see it unless then know it s under there
> 
> - JoeinGa


Kids would see it and push it. As a kid I tried to disassemble everything, exposed dowel joinery would look like something I could take apart so I would have tried.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

What about a double release with the buttons either side of a corner and about as far as your dad can reach one handed. Put some fakes on the other corner as working dummies that don't do anything but move. The kids would need to be able to push the two buttons correctly and at the same time.

Or use a spring loaded ring with cable on one end and the release on the other. With a strong enough spring, the kids will have difficult time doing anything to open it.


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would need to see the actual design of the box in order to figure a way to incorporate a latch into the drawer. However, some sort of Quaker latch sounds like the way to go since he doesn't want to go with a magnetic key. Again, the design of the box would determine where you could hide the button you compress to push the lever back.
I don't understand how the RV cabinet latch works. Don't think I have seen one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.thehardwarehut.com/cabinet-locks.php


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

The original design was as you said JoeinGa, but like Patcollins said, I'm worried about the little ones seeing the shiny button and pushing it.The kids are being raised around guns, so hopefully this is all just over precaution, but I'd rather be safe than sorry when it comes to my son or my nieces. I've come got a new direction I've started to rough out on paper, using a spring to hold a wooden arm in place, and a dowel coming up through the bottom would push upward on the arm, causing it to unlatch the bottom box from the top slide. I'll see if I can get out to the shop and get some pics for easier reference for everyone. Thank you all for the comments so far. I'm positive I'll get this working with all the help I have here at LJ.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Use a strong magnet to raise up into the cover and keep it from sliding open. You would need to put a small piece of tin on the bottom of his night light. The tin would hold the magnet up and the drawer locked. In an emergency he just has to push the lamp over and his drawer will open.


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Great idea! Only one problem, he's not putting anything but his phone on the table lol. He wall mounted the lamps during the remodel. Here's some pics to help everyone visualise. Sorry for the rough drawing but the idea is still in development stage. This is the table without the top on.


























These are the RV knobs


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

How about no lock at all. Make the drawer to hav a false back that is only revealed when the drawer is pulled all the way out.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I would spend $90 on a fingerprint gun safe and incorporate it into the hidden drawer. No key needed and a piece of mind knowing a youngin won't get into it even if they were to find it.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

> I would spend $90 on a fingerprint gun safe and incorporate it into the hidden drawer. No key needed and a piece of mind knowing a youngin won t get into it even if they were to find it.
> 
> - Hermit


+1

Looks like you are making it more complicated trying to hide it from kids who "are being raised around guns". I would remove it from the nightstand all together and put it in a floating shelf by his wall mounted lights that the kids can't reach.


----------

